# Phragmipedium Eumelia Arias (kovachii x schlimii)



## Ayreon (Feb 12, 2012)

Second flowering. Shape is better but still not perfect. But the size is much better and I think it looks pretty good. I'll keep it.
There's a second spike in the way as well.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 12, 2012)

Not bad. Maybe the third time will be better.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks like a nice, big and healthy plant.


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 13, 2012)

I would love one of these.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2012)

At least its blooming, Hope the next bloom comes out perfect-ly!


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 13, 2012)

very nice


----------



## wojtek (Feb 13, 2012)

Very Nice !!!

Plant from Popow ??


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 13, 2012)

They get better with age, be patient!


----------



## Carper (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice healthy plant Mattias and the flowers just mirror the ones that I presently have on my plant. The flowers are improving each time, but as I have only had these plants a few months, Another year of my conditions and feeding programme will give me a better idea. 

Gary
UK


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 13, 2012)

It looks nice!


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Feb 14, 2012)

Ayreon said:


> Second flowering. Shape is better but still not perfect. But the size is much better and I think it looks pretty good. .[/QUOTE]
> 
> It's learning! :rollhappy: Looks good to me, too!


----------



## Ayreon (Feb 15, 2012)

wojtek said:


> Very Nice !!!
> 
> Plant from Popow ??



No, it's not from Popow. Bought it at an exibition. Know the company came from South America, but I can't remember their name.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 15, 2012)

Great!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2012)

Ayreon said:


> No, it's not from Popow. Bought it at an exibition. Know the company came from South America, but I can't remember their name.



It was either Peruflora or Centro de Jardinería Manrique.


----------



## Ayreon (Feb 16, 2012)

Peruflora sounds more familiar.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2012)

Ayreon said:


> Peruflora sounds more familiar.



Probably. It's their cross. But they may sell each other's hybrids, I'm not sure.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 16, 2012)

Crazy spike but nice flower


----------



## gonewild (Feb 16, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> But they may sell each other's hybrids, I'm not sure.



NOT!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 17, 2012)

gonewild said:


> NOT!



OK -- bad guess.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 18, 2012)

Very nice! Great plant too...


----------



## Ayreon (Mar 9, 2012)

Finally it gave me a flower I'm happy with


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2012)

Pretty -- fairly pale pink.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. looks too heavy for the inflourencs.


----------

